# "New Years Eve"



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Alright, I apologize in advance. I have been feeling very cynical lately (which might be contributing to the fact that I haven't posted as much as I usually do on here). I just saw that new movie "New Years Eve" last night and it didn't help my cynicism at all. I can't complain about it to normal people because they won't understand  I need to complain to you guys on TC. I know you'll get it.

Anyway, this was just about one of the worst movies I have seen in a long time. Just from a movie perspective it was bad. There were about 7 or 8 different plots going on at once...and none of them got enough development for me to care at all.

In one plot Hilary Swank plays this lady who is in charge of the big New York New Years party this year. She is so nervous during her planning. On New Years Eve the ball that is supposed to drop has technical problems and won't drop. OH NO!!!! OH NO!!!!! That's it guys, no new year. Not if this ball can't drop. This is a TRAGEDY! A TRAGEDY!!!!!  Why wont the ball drop?? WHY WHY WHY??

I mean really? Am I really supposed to feel sorry for this girl just because her dumb ball wont drop, is this the important thing to focus on during New Years? A fancy ball? Is it the end of the world if it doesn't work? I mean my god, she actually apologizes in front of everyone and asks for forgiveness as if she murdered their children. Isn't New York's economy not that great? In light of that information, it seems that it would be quite a good idea to forget all the fancy balls and hoo-ha for a while until their economy gets back on track. We were supposed to learn a lesson with this plot, but I don't know what that lesson is.

Another plot involved Sarah-Jessica Parker who has a highschool aged kid that wants to go to a New Years party. Of course the mom says no. And of course the kid goes into "woe is me for I am teenager" mode and complains about how much her life sucks.

YA You have a roof over your head, food to eat, clothes, no diseases, your life must really suck a lot!!! Forget the billions of people living below the poverty line, you have the worst life EVAR because you can't go to a party that will undoubtedly be full of neanderthal teenage males drinking away the little brain cells they have by this point and attempting to get as much "action" as they can. Is this really how this girl wants to spend her New Years Eve? By a bunch of sweaty males that reek of beer, talking about her breasts and what not in a barely intelligible dialect? Yup, that sounds loads of fun!
Needless to say, she sneaks out anyway, and her crush is at the party and they kiss. WHOAH! Who saw that one coming?? I could guarantee her that that kiss will mean absolutely nothing within 5 years time. 
Seriously though, why do movie writers keep putting whiny teenagers into their movies? It doesn't make sense. Pretty much *nobody on earth* cares about their dumb high school problems that have little relation to anything in real life.

There was a plot line about Ashton Kutcher trapped in an elevator with his (supposedly hot neighbor, she wasn't doing much for me though). His personality was actually cool at first because he didn't give a crap about the petty and money wasting traditions of New Years Eve, but his dumb neighbor makes him see "the light" at least the light from Hollywood's point of view. They end up together at the end as a romantic couple...which doesn't make any sense considering their relationship barely got any development because they were trying to cram in so many story lines at once and it ended up looking like he fell in love with her just because she started singing.

One plot line that could have gotten me somewhat interested was Robert De Niro in a hospital about to die and wants to see new years one last time...it would have been interesting if he got more than three scenes in the movie. Yup a a man is dying but the much bigger crisis of the movie was the previously mentioned ball that wont drop.

There was a story line with Seth Meyers and some other chick that are trying to speed up her childbirth because they want to win "First child born in the new year" award. YAY! America: Cheapening all of life's miracles with petty prizes since 1920. 

The other plots aren't even worth mentioning. One involves a girl with a chip on her shoulder from a previous relationship, one involves Zac Effron doing stuff for an old lady because she wants to complete all the stuff on her new years list before new years...or something. And the other one involves some guy trapped in a trailer home for whatever reason, telling a story about his love life, because the movie writers knew that we would all care about that *soooo much*.

Anyway, if you took the time to read my whole rant about this movie (and American culture in general, to a certain extant) thanks. I commend you.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

violadude said:


> [...]
> Anyway, if you took the time to read my whole rant about this movie (and American culture in general, to a certain extant) thanks. I commend you.


I enjoy articulate whining.

:devil:


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Just try to remember that although Hollywood and big media companies make their money by writing this **** for the millions of morons that exist, there are people like you too, they're just not represented in the media crammed down our throats daily because they're less likely to buy into all the superficial tripe.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Ugh. I read the reviews on Rotten Tomatoes (which mirror your own review perfectly) and decided not to even bother watching it. Glad to know I made the right decision. My own New Year's Eve experience working in a casino only confirmed my feelings about what a decadent culture we've become and how it relates to contemporary popular music.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I enjoy articulate whining.
> 
> :devil:


Here, Here!

I also thoroughly enjoy your cynicism *Violadude*.

I do feel there is something wrong with the world, when these people get paid more than most people in the world make in a life time for appearing in such tripe.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

but why you go to see those movies in the first place?. It's obvious that they are crap. I never see those movies, it's bad for my health.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> but why you go to see those movies in the first place?. It's obvious that they are crap.


One word: Girlfriend lol


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

violadude said:


> One word: Girlfriend lol


haha, yes, I have supposed some reason like that. Anyway, try to enjoy the other side girlfriends have, if you know what I mean:devil:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Sounds like this is a bit of a rehash of a movie I saw or read about decades ago. Eg. different stories, different people's experiences on the same day or night or whatever. But I think that one was better as it was something about like how different people experienced a certain historical event (I think it might have been World War II, the end of the war, the day leading up to that). It was based on actual people, it was historically researched, and done well, not just waffle. Funny how I forget the title and important details. But it was not mainstream Hollywood, it was European "art-house" type film.

I think it's true that a lot of mainstream movies, they're pure rehash now. Like the most successful, box office wise, of films for 2011 were all sequels bar one. About 15 or so movies, and none of them an "original" movie, except one (which I think wasn't that good anyway). I heard them talking of this recently on radio.

It seems the mainstream part of the industry is at a low ebb. I mean even remakes can be good, if they're not rehash. I was talking to this about a friend here, the original and remake of _Cape Fear._ They were both what I'd call excellent cinema.

I also get your point of triviality being tiresome.

But the upside is that you could review it the way you did violadude. Maybe you could develop a side - or even main? - career as a film reviewer. YOu definitely have the goods. You have a talent maybe worth nurturing there...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

VD, I suspected a chickflick motive. Sorry.

I recall a TV station movie host many years ago, who would always interrupt a bad movie with a loud, "FILM FLOP ALERT!" I loved it. I usually stayed with the film a little longer, just to catch his schtick. I noticed a vast majority were chickflicks.

I did have a backup safeguard for your unfortunate New Years Eve. Ashton Kutcher was in it.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I watched the worst movie over the break as well...It was called "Horrible Bosses." The humor was so completely lacking in subtlety, I found myself both disturbed and angry that anyone could laugh throughout the movie(my father). It was about people who had abusive bosses, three plain dudes who we can all apparently relate to(I can't stand this "bro humor" comedy central crap), who had over the top abusive bosses and wanted to kill them, so they were all in on this ploy together. Actually the plot of the movie was not too shabby in a formulaic sort of way, but the content of it was just irritating, not funny in the least. And then I have to put up with my brother watching Tosh.0, which though it has some funny moments, is largely completely lacking in subtlety and attempting to own prickishness as a form of humor, claiming to be real and rude when it is in fact inhibited in stupid american ways(i.e, homosexuality) yet never fails to overemphasize certain things in excess.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Vaneyes said:


> ...
> I recall a TV station movie host many years ago, who would always interrupt a bad movie with a loud, "FILM FLOP ALERT!"...


As least he was being honest.

Most of the tv presenters of movies here who I remember, they often praised the film about to air to the heavens. Then you watched it and it was some Shirley Temple tearjerker from ancient times, a carbon copy of 1000 of her other films. Stuff like that. yet the presenter said "this is wonderful, one of her finest roles." Yeah, I really believed that like the 50th time he said that...NOT...But at least they had movie presenters then on commercial television, now it's rare...


----------

